# Inspiring Views of Nature



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

first snow on the merced river


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Abandoned WW2 Sub


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! Thanks big al. More, more, we want more?


----------

